# My creation to my liking.         My Iver Johnson.



## mikecuda (Jun 2, 2022)

My creation to my liking.         My Iver Johnson.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jun 4, 2022)

Is that an oil lamp headlight!? The whole thing looks very cool


----------



## mikecuda (Jun 5, 2022)

Correct.  My headlight for decoration.


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2022)

Love the color.


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 5, 2022)

Cleeeeeaaaaaan Machiiiiiiiine! 👍


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 5, 2022)

I've got a 1916 I'm doing pretty much the same thing with. Hope mine comes out as nice looking as yours. Where did you get the nickle plating done?


----------



## Dra (Jun 22, 2022)

I like how you matched the stand. There’s a group of people (A little crazy) that put together super light bikes with front hubs on the rear. No chains pedals that bolt to the rear axle. They go down this super long steep hill then they have a truck and flatbed trailer and go back to the top. They sure look exhausted for not pedaling. Once in awhile you’ll see a prewar bike that’s super clean like yours. Reminds me of the merkles orange and white rubber. Super sanitary!!


----------

